# Daedalus Coil Maker



## KZOR (21/10/16)

Just ordered the Avidartisan Daedalus coil maker and was wondering if anyone has used it and can give me a headsup on what I could expect. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Just ordered the Avidartisan Daedalus coil maker and was wondering if anyone has used it and can give me a headsup on what I could expect. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 72481



Havent used one but seen one in action. Really nice tool and makes life easier only con i see is you gonna need a kak load of wire to make some of these fancy coils.


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> you gonna need a kak load of wire


Yea ....was wondering whether this might be a way of making claptons cheaper but have no idea of single wire prices.
Will find out by the end of next week.


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Yea ....was wondering whether this might be a way of making claptons cheaper but have no idea of single wire prices.
> Will find out by the end of next week.




I would have a look at maybe ordering from fastttech cause the wire is super cheap there.


----------



## Cobrali (22/10/16)

I have it and it's great! But haven't built much wires as I am trying to consume all my prebuilts first..fastest way is vape til it goes black and recoil..haha! But I have seen it in action and the coils come out awesome! If you are gonna use higher gauge wire, I think you will need a DNA to run your build..0.08ohms dual nichrome was fantastic!


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

Cobrali said:


> trying to consume all my prebuilts first


Now that is another problem I also have .......... feels that these coils just take too long to become void.
I fortunately have some single wire spools I could start playing around with.
I wanted to get one because I have a 6 week holiday approaching and think this would be the perfect hobby to try and master.
And now I can fully put my Therion to the test as well. 
Thanks @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Now that is another problem I also have .......... feels that these coils just take too long to become void.
> I fortunately have some single wire spools I could start playing around with.
> I wanted to get one because I have a 6 week holiday approaching and think this would be the perfect hobby to try and master.
> And now I can fully put my Therion to the test as well.
> Thanks @Cobrali



No problem! I am eagerly awaiting to use my daedalus! Too lazy to DIY but not to make coils.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (1/11/16)

In case no-one has seen it yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

Made a few already. Daedalus works great.


----------



## Daniel Alves (1/11/16)

really considering this, my manual way looks really hard after this vid


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

You will not regret it. Bought it so I can make some mean builds over the holiday and start working to get the coil master medal.


----------



## Ash (8/11/17)

This looks awesome. Where can i find this


----------



## KZOR (8/11/17)

Ash said:


> This looks awesome. Where can i find this


The first edition has been discontinued but a second version has been released.
I should get mine next week. Will do a review as soon as i receive it.
http://www.3fvape.com/vape-tools/19...?search_query=daedalus&results=4#.WgM6j1uCyUk

Hopefully some bright vendors will bring in the toolkit only since most people have and prefer using drills. 
http://www.3fvape.com/vape-tools/19...?search_query=daedalus&results=4#.WgM631uCyUk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ash (8/11/17)

KZOR said:


> The first edition has been discontinued but a second version has been released.
> I should get mine next week. Will do a review as soon as i receive it.
> http://www.3fvape.com/vape-tools/19...?search_query=daedalus&results=4#.WgM6j1uCyUk
> 
> ...



Awesome @KZOR waiting to see this review.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

